# V-cubes in stores



## Michael Womack (Sep 16, 2013)

How many of you all walked into a store and saw v-cubes on the self? If so when and where?
I have seen then at
Games of Berkeley, Berkeley, CA in Jan. Selling the 6,7, and Illusion.
A local Barns & Nobles. Selling the 7, and Pillowed 3.
A toy store in Greenville, SC the other day. Selling the 5, 6, and 7.


----------



## stoic (Sep 16, 2013)

Never


----------



## Gordon (Sep 16, 2013)

Margaretha's Bébé- & Kinderparadies AG in Wetzikon


----------



## LNZ (Sep 16, 2013)

I saw some V-cubes at Games World stores. On this occasion, they only had a V-cube 5 and a V-Cube 7 in stock and it was very expensive.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 16, 2013)

Marbles: The Brain Store sells V-Cubes.


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 16, 2013)

V-cube 2 and 3 in As Seen On TV at the Palisades Mall.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 16, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Marbles: The Brain Store sells V-Cubes.



I forgot about that store. I have never walked into one of there stores but I have seen them listed on there website.


----------



## MisterChris (Sep 16, 2013)

Manor, Switzerland (They do have Calvin's puzzles as well!)
Drachenäscht (V-cubes, Mefferts, Diansheng, Lanlan)
Both in Switzerland!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 16, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> Manor, Switzerland (They do have Calvin's puzzles as well!)
> Drachenäscht (V-cubes, Mefferts, Diansheng, Lanlan)
> Both in Switzerland!



Oh wow that sounds cool.


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 16, 2013)

I found some in Barnes and Noble. I would've bought a 7 if people hadn't gone and played with them (2 had pieces taken out and thrown in the box, all had peeling stickers) stupid sticker peelers.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Marbles: The Brain Store sells V-Cubes.



Yeah, I solved the 5x5.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 16, 2013)

ZamHalen said:


> I found some in Barnes and Noble. I would've bought a 7 if people hadn't gone and played with them (2 had pieces taken out and thrown in the box, all had peeling stickers) stupid sticker peelers.



That reminds me when I was at Barnes and Noble a few weeks ago I saw the V-cube 3x3 packaged with an extra set of stickers. I would of bought it but I already had it I bought the gear ball instead.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 17, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> Manor, Switzerland (They do have Calvin's puzzles as well!)
> Drachenäscht (V-cubes, Mefferts, Diansheng, Lanlan)
> Both in Switzerland!



Where in Switzerland?


----------



## bundat (Sep 17, 2013)

Probably not relevant to any people who would check this thread, but:
Toy Kingdom, Mall of Asia, Philippines
Found V-Cubes 3,4,5
Given how high the 3x3 was priced, and how much the price scaled up for each additional "dimension", I'd understand why 5x5 was the highest they'd stock.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 17, 2013)

Any hobby related store in Denmark. They are all over the place.


----------



## MisterChris (Sep 17, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Where in Switzerland?


I saw the Calvin's puzzles at Manor in Sion (Sitten) and the V-cubes in multiple Manors. Drachennäscht is located in Bern. Bought a 4x4x6 for 29.90.-


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 17, 2013)

Quite a few shops in The Netherlands are carrying them. 5-7 mostly, but maybe smaller versions now as well


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've seen them in Barnes and Noble in New York. 

B+N has them in stock online too apparently.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 19, 2013)

Deutsches Museum in Munich, Germany. They sold the 7 and I think a pillowed 3. Also, a Swiss Airport sold 3's lol


----------



## windhero (Sep 19, 2013)

In Finland at Heureka Shops (Heureka is a sort of science center/museum) they sell the V6 and V7 cubes, this is where I bought my V7. They also sell some Rubik's brand puzzles like the 360 and the regular 3x3.

Also Verkkokauppa.com (former big internetshop, now has a very large shop in Helsinki) sells the V2, V6, V7 and the V7 Illusion.


----------



## Username (Sep 19, 2013)

windhero said:


> In Finland at Heureka Shops (Heureka is a sort of science center/museum) they sell the V6 and V7 cubes, this is where I bought my V7. They also sell some Rubik's brand puzzles like the 360 and the regular 3x3.
> 
> Also Verkkokauppa.com (former big internetshop, now has a very large shop in Helsinki) sells the V2, V6, V7 and the V7 Illusion.



There are 4x4s and up in heureka shop, and i think I've seen 3x3's, illusion and a finnish flag cube some time a while ago


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 19, 2013)

I have seen in greece v cubes


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 19, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I have seen in greece v cubes



I wonder why you saw them in Greece? Oh thats right the V-cubes factory is in Greece.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 19, 2013)

i have never seen them in shops. i hope this is useful to you.

im sorry if its useless


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 19, 2013)

I thought I remembered hearing they were being sold in Hamleys (Famous London toy shop) but no sign of them on the website.

Kinda surprised by that.


----------



## kcl (Sep 20, 2013)

Lol I blow the minds of people at marbles whenever I go there. I solve all the cubes they have out. Which is usually 3x3, 5x5, OCCASIONALLY 7x7.


----------

